# how is UR tank?



## cottoncandygirl (Jun 25, 2009)

here is my 4.5 gallon, post picture of urs!  thanks


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

I don't see any pictures...


----------



## cottoncandygirl (Jun 25, 2009)

lol sorry here it isss


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Very cute tank.


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

How adorable! I've always been jealous of people with such solid, deep red bettas! Shhh don't tell that to my boy and 3 girls >u<


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice tank!


My 5.5 gallon


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I never see bright red bettas like that at my petstores.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

I love your tank Neejar.


----------



## cottoncandygirl (Jun 25, 2009)

thankss lol
it wasnt hard to find Mr. Strawberry lol it was in the first petshop i whent
bw neenjar i LOVE ur tank


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks! Zeus seems to love it too. I am doing 1 gallon water changes every other day and 2 gallons with gravel vacuum on the weekends. One the tank matures some I will drop to the weekend changes only, maybe a midweek gallon.

Live plant's love fresh clean water as much as fish do!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice tank!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> I never see bright red bettas like that at my petstores.


All I ever see when looking for bettas is red. lol 
I went to walmart yesterday and they had literally like 20 red males and 2 brown females. No other colors.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I see like brownish red or rusty red but not RED red. lol I got Rusty not for his color but for his finnage.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

I see red ones at petco all the time.


----------



## Angelmonster (May 27, 2009)

neenjar said:


> Thanks! Zeus seems to love it too. I am doing 1 gallon water changes every other day and 2 gallons with gravel vacuum on the weekends. One the tank matures some I will drop to the weekend changes only, maybe a midweek gallon.
> 
> Live plant's love fresh clean water as much as fish do!


Actually plants would love cloudy white water too haha. they help to clean it up really fast too. Your cycling should only take two weeks with all of those plants and a fish in there


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

neenjar said:


> Nice tank!
> 
> 
> My 5.5 gallon


All of your pictures, tanks, and fish are always so amazing and beautiful!
I'm almost jealous >u<


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Vikki81207 said:


> All I ever see when looking for bettas is red. lol
> I went to walmart yesterday and they had literally like 20 red males and 2 brown females. No other colors.



I'm trying to talk myself out of buying one of those pretty red bettas. just so I have a red betta. I want to pick the prettiest red one and name him Ember. lol. Darn betta addiction.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I like the name Ember. I thought of that name if I ever got a red betta.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

That is a pretty tank!


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Starbright said:


> All of your pictures, tanks, and fish are always so amazing and beautiful!
> I'm almost jealous >u<


Thanks, I spend alot of time maintaining it. It is how I wind down from work, I find fish keeping very soothing.

My brain spins a million miles an hour when I'm working, usually multitasking 7 or more things. Fish, I get to focus on one task and let my brain turn off.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

neenjar said:


> Thanks, I spend alot of time maintaining it. It is how I wind down from work, I find fish keeping very soothing.
> 
> My brain spins a million miles an hour when I'm working, usually multitasking 7 or more things. Fish, I get to focus on one task and let my brain turn off.


I find my bettas very soothing too. They're like my kids, and I like taking care of them. Whenever I get upset I'll just watch them swim. They're great.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Vikki81207 said:


> I find my bettas very soothing too. They're like my kids, and I like taking care of them. Whenever I get upset I'll just watch them swim. They're great.



I go in and talk to Flair all the time. I love it because he acts like he knows what I am saying and flaps his fins so fast. But I agree, they are very soothing.


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

I especially like watching when I'm stressed. I wish I could have one on my desk at work, but I always have servers and such moving though my cubicle, a tank would surely get broken by a careless colleague or fish killed by the morons that clean here at night.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah I don't know what I'm going to do when I get a job. I'm gonna miss them so much. lol.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

When I ahve a long day, I talk to Fishy a lot. I ask how he's doing, I watch him beg me for food, and it makes you feel good that you own a life that loves you and depends on you to survive.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Vikki, I feel the same way you do. They're like my kids. I worried about them constantly while I was on vacation. I hated leaving them. It gives me a lot of joy taking care of them and interacting with them. I talk to mine, too! Can you tell I'm addicted? lol


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yep same here. I love the way they seem to understand me and they always come to see what I'm doing when I'm in my room. They seem so interested in what I do. And it's so cute when they beg for food. I love it. I really hope I can get another betta soon. 
My boyfriend doesn't like the idea of another one lol


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

I know some people who think it's wierd talking to fish, but it's the same thing as talking to anything you love. I mean, people talk to there dogs, cats, birds, gerbils, hamsters, etc, the only difference with fish is that they live underwater. They still hear you and know what you are saying.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Well, if you want another one, get another one, whether your boyfriend likes it or not! lol I agree with you, dukie.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

lol
It's just there were so many of them. And I know Walmart doesn't treat them very well. So I figure, why not? So I may have pics up soon of a new guy. Gotta take the trip to walmart first though.
I'm debating on if I want a red male, or this little like half inch girl I saw. She was brown, that's the only thing I don't like.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

It's funny though, my mom will always come in my room and talk to Flair too. I am going to visit synthisis in August at his home, and I am so worried about leaving him for a measly 4 days....


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

lol I left overnight and it killed me.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I HATED leaving mine for 16 days!! I hope I don't have to do that again!


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

lol, we go to our trailor a lot in the summer, staying there for 4 or more days at a time, and I'm worried to come home and see Fishy or Berry laying in the water dead.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

That's what I was scared of. I was scared my boyfriends dad would forget to feed them or something would go wrong.
I don't know how you did it drama


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

4 or 5 days isn't so bad. You wouldn't even need a sitter unless you have someone reliable to take care of your fish and you feel better having someone to take care of them. If I was only going to be gone for a week instead of 2, I might have just left them alone. But I had a good sitter and she took great care of my babies.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It was so hard! I really did worry about them. I missed them so much. You really get attached to the little guys!


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

I am so happy that my mom is here to take care of Flair if I go anywhere. She is always in there visiting him anyway, so I know she'd be very reliable taking care of him. I've had this little guy since the very end of May - and I am so attached already... I can only imagine you guys that have had them longer.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah I'm attached once they're "mine". As soon as I buy them and have them, it's like I've had them forever.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

My mother would feed mine but she wouldn't want anything else to do with them. She thinks I have too many! lol Is 6 too many? lol


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

lol my boyfriend is the same way. He thinks I have too many, which is why he's not to happy about me wanting another one.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

You can never have too many bettas ;-)


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Nope. lol


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

It's so wierd how bettas are so addicting


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree! You can't have too many bettas! lol It IS wierd how addictive they are. I started out with just one, then had one given to me, then one thing led to another and now I have 6! I love every one of them!


----------



## cottoncandygirl (Jun 25, 2009)

i know they are sooo addicting.. although right now i only have 2 
but i find it soo relaxing just to watch them swim I LOVE THEm


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

When I left for a week I felt pretty good because my brother (works at the downtown aquarium) would be taking care of my fish. Well I came back to: dropsy, fin rot, EXTREMELY inflamed gills, and slight bacterial infections. Weird, saltwater people can take care of some of the most difficult fish available and yet they manage to kill a betta. ;P


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

cottoncandygirl said:


> i know they are sooo addicting.. although right now i only have 2
> but i find it soo relaxing just to watch them swim I LOVE THEm


My addiction got the best of me :/ I'm STILL buying petstore bettas even though I BREED them :roll::roll::roll:


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> My addiction got the best of me :/ I'm STILL buying petstore bettas even though I BREED them :roll::roll::roll:


Yeah, that might be an indicator of and issue. Do we need to stage an intervention? :lol:


----------



## cottoncandygirl (Jun 25, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> My addiction got the best of me :/ I'm STILL buying petstore bettas even though I BREED them :roll::roll::roll:


lol thats so cool u breed bettas .. im going tomorrow to buy a female to see if i can breed them  ill try.. but .. i dont guarantee babies lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

neenjar said:


> Yeah, that might be an indicator of and issue. Do we need to stage an intervention? :lol:


 Help!!! They're takin me to their mothership!!! He he he.



cottoncandygirl said:


> lol thats so cool u breed bettas .. im going tomorrow to buy a female to see if i can breed them  ill try.. but .. i dont guarantee babies lol


Message me if you need any help


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cottoncandygirl, make sure you do your research before breeding so you'll know what you'll need and and how to go about it. MrVampire can answer any questions you might have.


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

i find caring for my little buddies very relaxing too. i just love making sure they have the good life they deserve. and they always seem to let you know how much they appreciate it lol. it's awesome when i walk out to go see what they're up to, and they zoom right up as soon as they see me, it's like they're saying "HI! HEY WHATS UP?! OMG FOOD?!" it's so cute. it's great how something so small can have such an impact on you. owning my bettas has been a very rewarding experience


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

sunkissedinCA said:


> it's great how something so small can have such an impact on you. owning my bettas has been a very rewarding experience


I agree!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I agree too! It's amazing


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, its amazing how something so little can have such an impact on us. Other people think we're crazy! lol My living arrangements don't really "allow" me to have cats or dogs and people used to tell me to get a fish. I always said yeah, right, you can't hold or pet a fish and fish are boring. Boy, was I wrong! Bettas are far from boring! What I didn't know at that time was that they have personalities, you can interact with them and they can be very entertaining.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah that is so true. 
I got a vase with flowers for graduation in May and my aunt said after the flowers die, I could put a betta in it. I was like huh? Why would I want a fish? Well now I know why, lol. They're amazing little fish with awesome personalities. I've fallen in love with bettas.


----------



## cottoncandygirl (Jun 25, 2009)

yeahh i mean its like everytime i see a bowl or a tank that is at a really good price and at a really good quality for a betta i HAVE to get one! lol


----------



## LiyahsGrandma (May 29, 2009)

Hey love the tank....cute betta


----------



## cottoncandygirl (Jun 25, 2009)

thanks! i just buyed more plants and a filter! be posting phtos soon
btw i like ur tank 2!


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

What kind of tank is that? (The first pic with the red betta)
It's really simple and doesn't take away from the beauty of the betta! I love how you decorated it too! This whole time I was really in to natural looking tanks, but now I think I'll go with colors and fun stuff!


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Originally Posted by *sunkissedinCA*  
_ it's great how something so small can have such an impact on you. owning my bettas has been a very rewarding experience 

I agree! They have an interesting impact on m wallet too! lol
_


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

veganchick said:


> _I agree! They have an interesting impact on m wallet too! lol_


 lol I agree! I don't know how much I've spent on my babies the last few months!


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

haha, I probably don't want to know how much I have spent so far!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Well, you've had your rescues to buy for.


----------



## cottoncandygirl (Jun 25, 2009)

well the tank is like as simple as u can get
its 4.5 gallons and it costed me $13
awsome 
btw i bought more plants


----------

